# PlayStation Classic



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2018)

Has anyone pre-ordered one of these? It comes with 20 pre-installed games. They've announced 5 games so far, with 15 more to come:

Final Fantasy VII
Jumping Flash!
R4: Ridge Racer Type 4
Tekken 3
 Wild Arms

I'd love it if they added Metal Gear Solid and Tony Hawk's Pro Skater.

Are you getting one, what other games are you hoping for?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2018)

if doesn't have wipeout and one of the tony hawks then I aint interested. Crash bandicoot wold be nice as well.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 28, 2018)

Initially thought this was a good idea...FF VII is one of my all time favourites.  But time has passed and the gfx on those things would look terrible now, they were top drawer at the time.

I heard there will be no additional games apart from the 20, too.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 28, 2018)

I'd rather get a modified PS2.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Initially thought this was a good idea...FF VII is one of my all time favourites.  But time has passed and the gfx on those things would look terrible now, they were top drawer at the time.
> 
> I heard there will be no additional games apart from the 20, too.



I never played FF VII....it certainly looks 'chunky' these days, and I'm wondering how it will look on a big modern tv.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 28, 2018)

£90?

You can probably get an original one with shit loads of games for like £10.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 28, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> I never played FF VII....it certainly looks 'chunky' these days, and I'm wondering how it will look on a big modern tv.



The change in TV's has a MASSIVE effect.  Found this out when unpacking a mate's old PS1 for a laugh a few years ago.
Makes Soul Blade look like an abstract form of Tetris.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 28, 2018)

Attack of the polygon people...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2018)

8ball said:


> The change in TV's has a MASSIVE effect.  Found this out when unpacking a mate's old PS1 for a laugh a few years ago.
> Makes Soul Blade look like an abstract form of Tetris.



I wonder if they will include filters, like softening or fake scan-lines (as on Nintendo's nes and snes mini)?

They will probably have to.


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2018)

Nostalgia is a dangerous thing.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 28, 2018)

Old games don't tend to age well...

When I play an older game I tend to find it's the control sensitivity (or total lack of) that jars more than the graphics. They just feel really clumsy compared to a modern game using a current controller.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2018)

tommers said:


> Nostalgia is a dangerous thing.



It's not as good as it used to be.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 28, 2018)

tommers said:


> Nostalgia is a dangerous thing.


Not when you haven't played a game since about 2005.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2018)

I've just been playing NES games that are from 1980 on the switch, some are really really bad, but a lot of them are still great!


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Not when you haven't played a game since about 2005.


There's been loads since then. Play some of them.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 28, 2018)

tommers said:


> There's been loads since then. Play some of them.


Too much investment in time and money.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 28, 2018)

I loved the PS.  Tomb Raider, Ridge Racer, GT, FF VII, Resident Evil, MSG.  They were iconic.   But it's different now...never mind now... TLOU was 2013.  Those old games have not worn well (apart from probably nintendo stuff)

Better just to remember them and the £20 books you bought so you could beat them.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 28, 2018)

hmm will the control system  of the games  been upgraded..

as this was early in the run of 3d games

and if you every tried going back to play the original Tomb raider

it will screw with your muscle memory


----------



## cybershot (Sep 29, 2018)

Whilst I’ve returned to gaming since, the Ps1, n64 era totally turned me away. The switch from 2d which is got so accustomised to, to these terrible looking polygon things just baffled me. I hated it. 
 While I’ve since reinvested in an actual n64 and get some enjoyment now out of goldeneye and mario kart and wa few others, for me it’s still the worst generation of gaming. 

Probably just me though. 

Oh and the controllers sucked too.


----------



## Mattym (Sep 29, 2018)

I still have my original, modified one with approx 300 games.
Have no idea where it is though or whether it'd be easy to hook up to a modern TV.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2018)

Like the idea but that list is pretty shit really. The other fifteen better be stellar otherwise what’s the point?


.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 29, 2018)

Full 20 games


Battle Arena Toshinden
Cool Boarders 2
Destruction Derby
Final Fantasy VII
Grand Theft Auto
Intelligent Qube
Jumping Flash
Metal Gear Solid
Mr Driller
Oddworld: Abe’s Oddysee
Rayman
Resident Evil Director’s Cut
Revelations: Persona
Ridge Racer Type 4
Super Puzzle Fighter II Turbo
Syphon Filter
Tekken 3
Tom Clancy’s Rainbow Six
Twisted Metal
Wild Arms
One assumes this package is PEGI 18?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 29, 2018)

wtf is cool boarders doing there, it was rubbish.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 29, 2018)

There are some pretty classic games there. No Tomb Raider but GTA, FFVII, Tekken, Oddworld, Resident Evil and MGS  are very fine games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2018)

Well...that's a piss poor list of games, for £90 they can fuck right off.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 10, 2018)

Interestingly it looks like this is an emulator running in a swift case. 

I wonder how long before hacks start appearing. 

Sony’s PlayStation Classic uses an open-source emulator to play its games


----------



## discobastard (Nov 25, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Well...that's a piss poor list of games, for £90 they can fuck right off.


Yep.  Load of bollocks. 

Worms, Micro Machines and  Kula World would have made it worth £90 alone.  

What a missed opportunity...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Yep.  Load of bollocks.
> 
> Worms, Micro Machines and  Kula World would have made it worth £90 alone.
> 
> What a missed opportunity...



Totally. Three of my favourite games and none that require the dual sticks either.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Interestingly it looks like this is an emulator running in a swift case.
> 
> I wonder how long before hacks start appearing.
> 
> Sony’s PlayStation Classic uses an open-source emulator to play its games


A crappy emulator too. Not up to Sony's own efforts

PlayStation Classic review: the games are great but the emulation is really poor


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2018)

That's really shit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 3, 2018)

What's wrong with just pluging in your old playstation?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What's wrong with just pluging in your old playstation?


It takes ages to load and the discs are all scratched to fuck


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 3, 2018)

Crispy said:


> It takes ages to load and the discs are all scratched to fuck


Does it take a long time? I don't remember. Mine is a nice blue one that's got an RGB output, so easy to plug into modern tvs. I'm tempted to get um jammer lammy out again .


----------

